# hog hunting



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

any one out there do any hog hunting or trapping? 8)


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey cro, do you have any pics of your hunts you could share?


----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

yes, i sure do and i'll try to post a few for everyone.


----------

